# brick patio edging?



## anatase (May 31, 2005)

ok so on the North side of my deck I have a 6'+ section before a slope starts. This is where the top of a 3 tier flower box is setup - soon to add a 2nd set parallel to that with steps in between (hope you all can visualize that).

Anyhow here is my dillema - the flower boxes are ~12 inches below the crest of the slope. How would I make a brick patio that goes up to the edge without looking too obtrusive - a friend suggested receed back my future patio and put in a small garden section with bushes to seperate. Okee that's cool but how about the edging as the whole thing is basically above grade.

Also still N side of the deck where patio meets deck - are the 3 lids to the septic. Last year I had them install green plastic lids slightly above grade to anticipate this project - this was an alternative to leaving as is - which meant digging 3 feet of dirt every time the septic need it's 3 year maintenance. Most of the lids are under the deck, so not too obtrusive - but any suggestions on accomodating a design to edge around them? I figured I'd do something like a 1"x1" slatted wood cover to make it look pretty... but I'm concerned about that as well.

ALSO  end of last fall I had to move the 5/8th-minus crushed to the back yard. I placed it on the spot that I intended to use it... but thoughtlessly didn't put down the weed barrier and had already spread it out thin with the blade of my tractor (snow plow blade).  - I think in this case I still need sand anyhow so will drop down the weed barrier and then sand and flatten that out real well then lay down the brick?? right?


----------

